# Explain your screen name



## Barbsjw

My name is Barbara and I strongly believe in Social Justice


----------



## littlefairywren

I love birds. Little birds. Wrens. I am also short and fat, like little fairy wrens.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I was a fan of the 1978-79 version of Battlestar Galactica and I wish I could fly on a Viper!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I chose Anna because everybody in the English speaking world would not correctly pronounce my name which is an exotic abbreviation of Anastasia.
(even in German they have difficulties)

Do I need to explain why it is dazzling?


----------



## Barbsjw

No, no you do not @DazzlingAnna


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My favorite car is the Pontiac Trans Am and the bird decal featured on the hood of the 70s models are referred to as a Screaming Chicken.


----------



## landshark

I am a big flirt and I know it so when I discovered this community I wanted to use a screen name that was very up front about who I was. Sort of a way to remind myself to exercise self control.

I am ashamed to admit it didn’t always work, but that is also something I am working on diligently.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I feel like it’s kind of self explanatory


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> I chose Anna because because everybody in the English speaking world would not correctly pronounce my name which is an exotic abbreviation of Anastasia.
> (even in German they have difficulties)
> 
> Do I need to explain why it is dazzling?


There's no need for that!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ScreamingChicken said:


> My favorite car is the Pontiac Trans Am and the bird decal featured on the hood of the 70s models are referred to as a Screaming Chicken.


I like it and the Firebird!


----------



## landshark

Colonial Warrior said:


> I like it and the Firebird!View attachment 135163


Yeah like the Smokey and the Bandit car! Such a fun movie!


----------



## Barbsjw

@ScreamingChicken ever driven a TransAm? Was it tough to fit inside?


----------



## John Smith

John Smith. For obvious reasons.

Moreover, this is also because of nods to "Doctor Who" .


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Barbsjw said:


> @ScreamingChicken ever driven a TransAm? Was it tough to fit inside?


I drove a friend's late 70s Camaro (essentially the same car) and it fit fine. Granted , I was 17, 6'2" and 250. I had more issues with headroom than anything else.


----------



## BouncingBoy

I'm a big comic book fan.Specifically the Legion of Superheroes!You could say Bouncing Boy is the token chubby guy....lol
As far as my former name I'm also a BIG D&D fan & Love dragons.Plus I used to work as Chuck E.Cheese before they slimmed him down & started calling him a mouse.He used to be a NYC sewer rat......lol


----------



## squeezablysoft

littlefairywren said:


> I love birds. Little birds. Wrens. I am also short and fat, like little fairy wrens.



Yeah those round little birbs are super cute!


----------



## Rojodi

Dungeons and Dragons NPC created in 1979, made from the first two letters of my first, middle, and surnames.


----------



## squeezablysoft

My name is because squeezably soft is my favorite body type (and my own body type I guess?). Of course it also refers to the old slogan for Charmin, which is a hot commodity right now! So that's me in a nutshell, soft, white and round (and in very high demand ;8) ), just like tp lol!


----------



## landshark

squeezablysoft said:


> My name is because squeezably soft is my favorite body type (and my own body type I guess?). Of course it also refers to the old slogan for Charmin, which is a hot commodity right now! So that's me in a nutshell, soft, white and round (and in very high demand ;8) ), just like tp lol!



haha Charmin...

reminds me of a fling I had years ago with a woman who would prove to be the last fit/athletic woman I was ever with. It was a “mutual benefit” type relationship, nothing serious. She made this clear to me up front by telling me she considered me like toilet paper.

“When I need you I’m glad you’re around and I’m going to use relentlessly and without regret or regard for your feelings. But when I’ve used you for what I needed you’re going to be too messy to be of any further use, and I’m going to have to flush you.”

Made sense, I was in a “use and be used” phase of my life anyway.


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> I chose Anna because because everybody in the English speaking world would not correctly pronounce my name which is an exotic abbreviation of Anastasia.
> (even in German they have difficulties)
> 
> Do I need to explain why it is dazzling?



It is to understand why dazzling. 

I like the notion of "operational reasons" in airline business covering anything and I wouldn't mind a career in operations (either airline ops or merchant navy ops). 

And Dazzling Anna - my official name is Anastasios.


----------



## BigElectricKat

BouncingBoy said:


> I'm a big comic book fan.Specifically the Legion of Superheroes!You could say Bouncing Boy is the token chubby guy....lol
> As far as my former name I'm also a BIG D&D fan & Love dragons.Plus I used to work as Chuck E.Cheese before they slimmed him down & started calling him a mouse.He used to be a NYC sewer rat......lol


I was a big fan of the Old School (pre-Crisis) Legion as well.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Colonial Warrior said:


> I like it and the Firebird!View attachment 135163


I dated a guy once that drove one of those! It was a 78 Trans Am I believe!


----------



## AmyJo1976

My screen name is pretty self explanatory too. First name Amy, middle name Jo. 1976 was my birth year and no, I'm not afraid to reveal my age lol


----------



## BigElectricKat

_Big Elec_tric _Ca_t was a song by Adrian Belew in the early 80's that included imagery from one of my favorite sci-fi movies _Forbidden Planet._


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> My screen name is pretty self explanatory too. First name Amy, middle name Jo. 1976 was my birth year and no, I'm not afraid to reveal my age lol


 Or weight, apparently. You’re awesome!


----------



## op user

AmyJo1976 said:


> My screen name is pretty self explanatory too. First name Amy, middle name Jo. 1976 was my birth year and no, I'm not afraid to reveal my age lol



My sister was born in 1976


----------



## Barrett

I was in a spiritual phase, way back when I was active in the Olden Days of the Dims forums, researching the old pagan ways, and looking for something that incorporated some manner of the etymology of 'bear' (the animal) which is a prominent symbol in my family heritage (Northern European, Welsh, Scottish), and I settled on Barrett (which is not my actual name).


----------



## AmyJo1976

op user said:


> My sister was born in 1976


Apparently it was a good year!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

AmyJo1976 said:


> Apparently it was a good year!



let's say all 70s were good years and I agree


----------



## Shotha

My mothers side of the family was from Georgia and so I had two baptisms, on in the Church of England and one in the Georgian Orthodox Church, in which my given name was Shotha. They named my after the poet Shotha Rusthaveli, who wrote an epic poem called in translation The Knight in the Panther's Skin, which is well worth reading.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AmyJo1976 said:


> Apparently it was a good year!


A wonderful one!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> let's say all 70s were good years and I agree


Wonderful ones to be a music fan!


----------



## BouncingBoy

BigElectricKat said:


> I was a big fan of the Old School (pre-Crisis) Legion as well.


I enjoy it all.Some a little more than others but hey It's LEGION....lol The New Legion is growing on me....lol


----------



## Funtastic curves

There is no back story to my name really. 

When I came to this group and needed a screen name I look around trying to think of something creative. I saw the word fantastic and played around with it...fantastic me. Just fantastic, fantastic curves. But then I thought it sounded a little vain. 

A few seconds later funtastic came to mind. The curves just made the name come to life.


----------



## rockhound225

I've had a life long love of earth sciences and geology, earned a degree in geology, and regularly go rockhunting. 225 is just a number that's fun.


----------



## Jay78

Mine is pretty simple. I’m Jay and I was born in 1978. So characteristically simplistic!


----------



## Shotha

rockhound225 said:


> I've had a life long love of earth sciences and geology, earned a degree in geology, and regularly go rockhunting. 225 is just a number that's fun.



I go rockhounding too. But these days I buy more specimens than I hunt down.


----------



## TwoSwords

In the 22nd chapter of the Gospel according to Saint Luke, Jesus says that whoever does not have a sword should buy one, and his disciples then said that they had two swords among them, and Jesus replied that it was enough. In the middle ages, this was widely interpreted by Christian knights to mean that they were under an obligation to guard the state of their souls with obedience and virtue (the first sword,) and also to protect themselves and others from bodily harm through physical force if needbe (the second sword.)


----------



## Jaycee

Jaycee is my heifer in the herd, and I really like her name so I used here.


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm a massive _Final Fantasy_ nerd - the Adamantoise is a gigantic tortoise-like monster that usually dwells on beaches.


----------



## CPProp

When I joined, I was involved with quoting for ships propulsion systems, including Diesels, gear boxes and particularly controllable pitch propellers - usually abbreviated to CP Props, I thought this would not get the “ someone is already using that name” and I was correct so that’s the one I chose.


----------



## Cynthia

I first showed up at Dimensions in the mid-90s (the Dark Ages!) and have had at least a few handles since then, probably none of which I can accurately remember ... something to do with hippies, sunflowers, etc. Eons ago, an old member (Vince B from, I think, Australia?) challenged all of us to use our real names, which I subsequently did.


----------



## Chubbypeter

hmm, do I need to explain? , hopefully soon I can rename my nick to fattypeter


----------



## wrenchboy

When I first joined I was a mechanic also known in the industry as a wrench turner. 
And boy somehow fit better than guy or man.


----------



## Tempere

I come and go often online. Tempere= Temporarily here.


----------



## Fuzzy

The nickname my mother gave me as a newborn. Even today in her 80s, she calls me Fuzzy.


----------



## Tad

When I was first on the forums which later became the Dimensions forums I suddenly had to come up with a user name. I was trying to think of something descriptive of my interest in the FA/fat-accepting/feedist community (this was pretty much THE place on the web for all things fat-love related back then, so it pulled in all kinds). But I felt that I was a bit of FA and a bit of liking being fat and a bit of a feeder and a bit of a feedist -- or to sound a bit more pretentious about it all I was a tad of this and a tad of that, and voila I had my user name.

(I did change to Edx for a while (Ed is my middle name, x was because I'd tried Ed, Ed2, and Ed3 but back then names were not registered, you chose a name every time you logged in, and those others kept getting grabbed, so being a math nerd I made the obvious sequence jump of '0, 1, 2, ...., x' and went to Edx. When other sites on the web began to cover portions of this community I was using Edx here and kept that name on other sites. Then I switched back to Tad here because nobody understood 'Edx' without an explanation. Then later I had the idea to change my name on those other sites to Edxl (Ed, sized XL), which is outdated now but Ed2xl seemed even more confusing ... I'm glad I'd just switched back to Tad here)


----------



## penguin

I don’t like using the same name everywhere, so I picked a random animal. Penguins aren’t even my favourite lol


----------



## AmyJo1976

penguin said:


> I don’t like using the same name everywhere, so I picked a random animal. Penguins aren’t even my favourite lol


penguin is a great name!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mine is really simple and I may have posted it on here before. First and middle name and year of birth. Now I would probably come up with something more interesting, but I wasn't really thinking about that way back when lol!


----------



## MattB

Mine is far too complicated to explain in a simple forum post. 

I enjoy being mysterious and vague.


----------



## penguin

AmyJo1976 said:


> penguin is a great name!



ha, thank you


----------



## loopytheone

Loopy was actually the name of my pet snake when I was 12.

First account on anything anywhere with that name was Loopy3000143 on Neopets,18 years ago, hah.

First account as loopytheone was my deviantART account not long after.

First account as loopytheon was this year, because I can't type.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

loopytheone said:


> Loopy was actually the name of my pet snake when I was 12.
> 
> First account on anything anywhere with that name was Loopy3000143 on Neopets,18 years ago, hah.
> 
> First account as loopytheone was my deviantART account not long after.
> 
> First account as loopytheon was this year, because I can't type.



a pet snake


----------



## Barbsjw

Why did it have to be snakes?


----------



## Shotha

My first name on my birth certificate is Frank. However, my mother's side of the family, which is for the most part Georgian, wanted t have me baptized with a Georgian name and did so. They chose the name Shotha. As no one else on their side of the family has this name, I can only assume that they named me after the Georgian poet Shotha Rusthaveli, who wrote the Georgian national epic poem Vepkhist'q'aosani (The Knight in the Panther Skin). So, the name might not be my official name but I can claim that it is a real name. I've used it as a screen name on several sites.


----------



## Barrett

loopytheone said:


> Loopy was actually the name of my pet snake when I was 12.
> 
> First account on anything anywhere with that name was Loopy3000143 on Neopets,18 years ago, hah.
> 
> First account as loopytheone was my deviantART account not long after.
> 
> First account as loopytheon was this year, because I can't type.


I had several pet snakes growing up. I only named the first three, though.

Sydney was my first. He was a Texas Bull Snake.
Pete was my second; a six-foot red-railed boa constrictor. He was actually the personal pet of the guy who ran the fish and reptile center at the pet store, but he gave Pete to me as a birthday gift when he had to go back out on the road. He was a truck-driver, primarily.
Herbie was my third; a Speckled Kingsnake.

I had a couple of others over the years, including a rescued boa, and a grey-banded kingsnake, but I reached a point where I didn't feel comfortable keeping anything in a cage, so I stopped keeping reptiles as pets.

I still catch them occasionally, though. Especially venomous ones that encroach on the property of wherever I've worked. I catch them to ease the anxiety of my co-workers and release them elsewhere, in places where they are less likely to come across humans.
Honestly, I do it more for the snakes, so they won't get killed by ignorant people, than I do for the humans.


----------



## squeezablysoft

loopytheone said:


> Loopy was actually the name of my pet snake when I was 12.
> 
> First account on anything anywhere with that name was Loopy3000143 on Neopets,18 years ago, hah.
> 
> First account as loopytheone was my deviantART account not long after.
> 
> First account as loopytheon was this year, because I can't type.



I like Loopy cause it makes me think of Froot Loops. I'm a notorious cereal killer lol.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Barrett said:


> I had several pet snakes growing up. I only named the first three, though.
> 
> Sydney was my first. He was a Texas Bull Snake.
> Pete was my second; a six-foot red-railed boa constrictor. He was actually the personal pet of the guy who ran the fish and reptile center at the pet store, but he gave Pete to me as a birthday gift when he had to go back out on the road. He was a truck-driver, primarily.
> Herbie was my third; a Speckled Kingsnake.
> 
> I had a couple of others over the years, including a rescued boa, and a grey-banded kingsnake, but I reached a point where I didn't feel comfortable keeping anything in a cage, so I stopped keeping reptiles as pets.
> 
> I still catch them occasionally, though. Especially venomous ones that encroach on the property of wherever I've worked. I catch them to ease the anxiety of my co-workers and release them elsewhere, in places where they are less likely to come across humans.
> Honestly, I do it more for the snakes, so they won't get killed by ignorant people, than I do for the humans.



A pet snake as a birthday present - that was how my very personal nightmare would begin.

Generally speaking I like animals but snakes kind of freak me out...


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yeah, I love animals, but not a fan of snakes over here either lol!


----------



## loopytheone

Barrett said:


> I had several pet snakes growing up. I only named the first three, though.
> 
> Sydney was my first. He was a Texas Bull Snake.
> Pete was my second; a six-foot red-railed boa constrictor. He was actually the personal pet of the guy who ran the fish and reptile center at the pet store, but he gave Pete to me as a birthday gift when he had to go back out on the road. He was a truck-driver, primarily.
> Herbie was my third; a Speckled Kingsnake.
> 
> I had a couple of others over the years, including a rescued boa, and a grey-banded kingsnake, but I reached a point where I didn't feel comfortable keeping anything in a cage, so I stopped keeping reptiles as pets.
> 
> I still catch them occasionally, though. Especially venomous ones that encroach on the property of wherever I've worked. I catch them to ease the anxiety of my co-workers and release them elsewhere, in places where they are less likely to come across humans.
> Honestly, I do it more for the snakes, so they won't get killed by ignorant people, than I do for the humans.



Ah, that's so awesome! I never had big snakes, and we don't really get wild ones around here either, so snakes are more of a rarity to us, I guess.

I've had garter snakes and corn snakes, and thats it. The corn snakes were multiple though; we bought an old female from a pet shop who turned out to be pregnant and Loopy was one of her babies. We rescued Houdini-Kai from my uncle, bought Comet, Magna, Lagoon and Granite for breeding some day. Eventually Houdini ended up breeding with the old female, BamBam, so we had a bunch more from there. Not good quality babies because BamBam was so old but in our defence, we were told Houdini was a female when we got him and he lived with Bam for about two years before they ever mated! How romantic.

Comet was the last of the snakes we kept and he died earlier this year. He was about 17. He as very sweet and shy and ran away from his food if you tried to wiggle it for him. It had to be left in a sheltered spot and everybody had to leave the room before he'd eat, hah.

Bonus fact: Loopy's actual name was Little Loop Spaghetti Hoop as he was red/orange with bright orange saddles. He only lived for a few weeks, as did most of his siblings. He died in my hands.



Spoiler: Snake Pics








First one is Comet, second one is a BamBam/Houdini-Kai cuddle pile. Bamkai, as we liked to call it!



Ahem, back on topic, sorry, hah!


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> A pet snake as a birthday present - that was how my very personal nightmare would begin.
> 
> Generally speaking I like animals but snakes kind of freak me out...





AmyJo1976 said:


> Yeah, I love animals, but not a fan of snakes over here either lol!



Well, I was 12 or 13 at the time, so in order for a snake to be allowed in the house, it had to be approved by my mother, and my mother was absolutely horrified of snakes when this chapter in my life began.

We were regulars at that particular pet store since it was the closest one to our house, and I had a fresh-water tropical fish aquarium.
We had become acquainted with Jim, the manager of the fish and reptile center, and I was always interested in the reptiles, especially the snakes, every time we went in to buy fish for my aquarium.
Jim had Pete out of his cage one day, and I asked if I could hold him (my mother already knew of my fascination, since I had been catching snakes for years at that point. Something that drove her absolutely crazy. She hated snakes.)
However, she relented and let me hold Pete that day. And then Jim talked her into touching Pete. She was under the impression that snakes were slimy and gross to the touch. But she squeamishly held her hand out and let Pete catch her scent. She actually giggled at the touch of his flickering tongue. Then he surprised her by crawling off my shoulders through her hand and up her arm to her shoulders, as Jim kept her calm. She suddenly lost her fear. 
And she let me buy Sydney that day. (Pete came home with me about a month later.)


----------



## Shotha

We could do with an unusual pets thread. I used to keep snails and crustaceans in a salt water aquarium.


----------



## Orso

'Orso' in Italian means 'bear'. This is my nick because I'm Italian and I love bears, I identify with them and bears are my totem. Besides I am tall, big, bearded, lazy, with a sweet tooth. So I AM a bear!


----------



## Barrett

Orso said:


> 'Orso' in Italian means 'bear'. This is my nick because I'm Italian and I love bears, I identify with them and bears are my totem. Besides I am tall, big, bearded, lazy, with a sweet tooth. So I AM a bear!


Very similar to the reasoning for mine. Bears are my totem/spirit animal.
"Barrett" is Old German for "bear-strength."


----------



## landshark

Like I said on another thread I recently changed my screen name. I went with land shark because it’s my favorite beer to bring with me to the beach or on kayaking trips.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Funny. We already had this kind of thread years ago.

My Asian and Western astrological signs, since I was heavily into astronomy at the time (Anyone else here miffed that nobody got to see Comet Neowise?).


----------



## SneezeCheeze

*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## CatmanLou

Coming out of lurkdom to post this. I’m a big time cat person...purr-son if you will...who happens to be named Lou. Hence CatmanLou. FYI I’m named after my paternal grandfather whose name back in the old country (do people still use the phrase “old country”), Poland, was Ludvik. Louis, my full name, is an Anglicized version of Ludvik. I don’t know why my parents chose the spelling Louis rather than Lewis. They’re both deceased so it’s too late to ask them. Going back into lurkdom.


----------



## Joker

In the 90's when the internet was new I ran one of the first joke pages on the WWW. I was then Inetjoker. I dropped the Inet and though some know me as Batman I am Joker.


----------



## Shotha

CatmanLou said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to post this. I’m a big time cat person...purr-son if you will...who happens to be named Lou. Hence CatmanLou. FYI I’m named after my paternal grandfather whose name back in the old country (do people still use the phrase “old country”), Poland, was Ludvik. Louis, my full name, is an Anglicized version of Ludvik. I don’t know why my parents chose the spelling Louis rather than Lewis. They’re both deceased so it’s too late to ask them. Going back into lurkdom.



CatmanLou also sound excitingly and romantically like Kathmandu. I recently started using the phrase "the old country".


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> In the 90's when the internet was new I ran one of the first joke pages on the WWW. I was then Inetjoker. I dropped the Inet and though some know me as Batman I am Joker.



"The greatest trick the Joker ever pulled was convincing the world he was Batman."


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> "The greatest trick the Joker ever pulled was convincing the world he was Batman."


----------



## op user

AmyJo1976 said:


> penguin is a great name!



And I think is/was a very good publishing house in England sorry UK!


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> And I think is/was a very good publishing house in England sorry UK!



I love Penguin Books, too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DazzlingAnna said:


> a pet snake





DazzlingAnna said:


> A pet snake as a birthday present - that was how my very personal nightmare would begin.
> 
> Generally speaking I like animals but snakes kind of freak me out...





loopytheone said:


> Ah, that's so awesome! I never had big snakes, and we don't really get wild ones around here either, so snakes are more of a rarity to us, I guess.
> 
> I've had garter snakes and corn snakes, and thats it. The corn snakes were multiple though; we bought an old female from a pet shop who turned out to be pregnant and Loopy was one of her babies. We rescued Houdini-Kai from my uncle, bought Comet, Magna, Lagoon and Granite for breeding some day. Eventually Houdini ended up breeding with the old female, BamBam, so we had a bunch more from there. Not good quality babies because BamBam was so old but in our defence, we were told Houdini was a female when we got him and he lived with Bam for about two years before they ever mated! How romantic.
> 
> Comet was the last of the snakes we kept and he died earlier this year. He was about 17. He as very sweet and shy and ran away from his food if you tried to wiggle it for him. It had to be left in a sheltered spot and everybody had to leave the room before he'd eat, hah.
> 
> Bonus fact: Loopy's actual name was Little Loop Spaghetti Hoop as he was red/orange with bright orange saddles. He only lived for a few weeks, as did most of his siblings. He died in my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snake Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138964
> 
> View attachment 138965
> 
> 
> First one is Comet, second one is a BamBam/Houdini-Kai cuddle pile. Bamkai, as we liked to call it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, back on topic, sorry, hah!


My ex husband loved snakes. He had some pet snakes when we first got married many moons ago.
Two garter snakes and we discovered one of them was pregnant. He put them into a box to clean their home (a glass fish terrarium) and they got out.
I didnt want to touch them and knew they were crawling around in the apartment when I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee (I was pregnant). I would turn on the light and run to the bathroom, turn on the light in there and look around for them (didnt want to get surprised on the toilet eh?) before using it.
He found both of them within a couple of days (he would lean down and snatch them like it was nothing) but realized Mom snake had given birth. It took about a week to find 13 tiny baby snakes through out the apartment. The babies were really cute but I didn't know if I would hurt them if I picked them up. I would see one, tell him and he was the snake whisperer that gathered them all up.
He sold them in the newspaper and I had them in a large jar at my job, waiting for someone to come pick them up. One of the vendors called me crazy for having them with me. Tiny baby snakes putting the holy terror into a grown man. I have seen it all.
Had to share.... 

@penguin - am I mistaken or did you go by a different handle when you first came here? I do remember your Star Wars/Princess Leia pics one upon a time (I saw your post about your old photos)


Okay back on topic: the two quotes below pretty much explain my screen name.

I was known as a "fairy queen" in other parts of these here intranets for years. Realizing how easily I could be found through the power of google with that old handle, I changed it to this current monicker for Dims.
There are a lot of green eyed fairies on the net so Google doesn't hold so much power over me now


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex husband loved snakes. He had some pet snakes when we first got married many moons ago.
> Two garter snakes and we discovered one of them was pregnant. He put them into a box to clean their home (a glass fish terrarium) and they got out.
> I didnt want to touch them and knew they were crawling around in the apartment when I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee (I was pregnant). I would turn on the light and run to the bathroom, turn on the light in there and look around for them (didnt want to get surprised on the toilet eh?) before using it.
> He found both of them within a couple of days (he would lean down and snatch them like it was nothing) but realized Mom snake had given birth. It took about a week to find 13 tiny baby snakes through out the apartment. The babies were really cute but I didn't know if I would hurt them if I picked them up. I would see one, tell him and he was the snake whisperer that gathered them all up.
> He sold them in the newspaper and I had them in a large jar at my job, waiting for someone to come pick them up. One of the vendors called me crazy for having them with me. Tiny baby snakes putting the holy terror into a grown man. I have seen it all.
> Had to share....
> 
> @penguin - am I mistaken or did you go by a different handle when you first came here? I do remember your Star Wars/Princess Leia pics one upon a time (I saw your post about your old photos)
> 
> 
> Okay back on topic: the two quotes below pretty much explain my screen name.
> 
> I was known as a "fairy queen" in other parts of these here intranets for years. Realizing how easily I could be found through the power of google with that old handle, I changed it to this current monicker for Dims.
> There are a lot of green eyed fairies on the net so Google doesn't hold so much power over me now



@Green Eyed Fairy 
the first part - a nightmare!
"He found them within a couple of days..." "13 baby snakes"  plus hormonal turbulence during pregnancy... Oh dear, lol.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex husband loved snakes. He had some pet snakes when we first got married many moons ago.
> Two garter snakes and we discovered one of them was pregnant. He put them into a box to clean their home (a glass fish terrarium) and they got out.
> I didnt want to touch them and knew they were crawling around in the apartment when I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee (I was pregnant). I would turn on the light and run to the bathroom, turn on the light in there and look around for them (didnt want to get surprised on the toilet eh?) before using it.
> He found both of them within a couple of days (he would lean down and snatch them like it was nothing) but realized Mom snake had given birth. It took about a week to find 13 tiny baby snakes through out the apartment. The babies were really cute but I didn't know if I would hurt them if I picked them up. I would see one, tell him and he was the snake whisperer that gathered them all up.
> He sold them in the newspaper and I had them in a large jar at my job, waiting for someone to come pick them up. One of the vendors called me crazy for having them with me. Tiny baby snakes putting the holy terror into a grown man. I have seen it all.
> Had to share....
> 
> @penguin - am I mistaken or did you go by a different handle when you first came here? I do remember your Star Wars/Princess Leia pics one upon a time (I saw your post about your old photos)
> 
> 
> Okay back on topic: the two quotes below pretty much explain my screen name.
> 
> I was known as a "fairy queen" in other parts of these here intranets for years. Realizing how easily I could be found through the power of google with that old handle, I changed it to this current monicker for Dims.
> There are a lot of green eyed fairies on the net so Google doesn't hold so much power over me now


Good grief! If a snake crawled over my foot in the middle of the night, I would probably fall over right there lol! Dying on the toilet would be even worse! LMAO


----------



## MattB

Creepy!

I'm not a fan of the danger noodles.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

AmyJo1976 said:


> Good grief! If a snake crawled over my foot in the middle of the night, I would probably fall over right there lol! Dying on the toilet would be even worse! LMAO



"They are more afraid of you than you are of them."

ahem, no!


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> "They are more afraid of you than you are of them."
> 
> ahem, no!


I'll take your word for it lol!


----------



## loopytheone

To be fair, unless you're a tiny fish or a small piece of frozen mush, garter snakes can not hurt you, especially the babies. They are teeny tiny noodles that don't even have any teeth. Favourite activities of the mini noodle include bathing and hiding.

I'm just relieved you found them all. My sister's babies escaped and we lost almost all of them. Including a £200 baby snow corn. RIP Lagoon, Mini Bam and Popeye. =(

As his name suggests, Houdini regularly escaped as well. He was 6 and a half foot long though so he wasn't hard to find! Places Houdini was found include: inside a sofa, under the sink around the hot pipe, in the airing cupboard and most wonderfully, inside a rolled up poster. We unravelled like "ta daaaah" and there was a snake inside, hah.


----------



## AmyJo1976

You make them sound cute, but I deal with snakes here quite a bit. I am totally an animal lover, we have cows, chickens, and goats, but the only good snake is a dead snake to me. I don't trust any of them, I'm sorry. I've lost two hens that I adored to snakes, so my dislike didn't come easy.


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM super sonic buffalo herds man


----------



## loopytheone

AmyJo1976 said:


> You make them sound cute, but I deal with snakes here quite a bit. I am totally an animal lover, we have cows, chickens, and goats, but the only good snake is a dead snake to me. I don't trust any of them, I'm sorry. I've lost two hens that I adored to snakes, so my dislike didn't come easy.



Sure, I get that some people don't like snakes at that is fine~

I have to say though, whilst I absolutely understand your hatred of them, it's not very nice to be effectively wishing other people's pets dead like that. A dog ate my parakeet, but I wouldn't go around telling dog owners that I think the only good dog is a dead one.

That said, this isn't an 'argue about animals' thread so perhaps we should all pack it up with the animal talk if we are going to upset each other, hah! Like, from a mod standpoint, I shouldn't have gotten this thread so off topic in the first place, I will hang my head in shame!

And there goes @SSBHM getting us back on track, good job!  Funnily enough, I always thought the BHM acronym we use in general around here was "Big Hot Man" and no matter how many times I get told it is "Big _handsome_ man" my brain never remembers, hah!


----------



## AmyJo1976

hah! No one is getting emotional Loopy  I don't wish anyone's pets dead. Just a convo like all others here, they get off topic sometimes lol! It's certainly not the first time!


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> "They are more afraid of you than you are of them."
> 
> ahem, no!



DA, trust me I don't want to test your theory or the initial statement - despite my admiration for you. 

loopy, I used to feed the cats in my family's secondary residence (not possible any longer due to the lock down)as to make sure mice and snakes are cleared or not allowed to approach the house. However I need and I do to respect your ideas and love for those creatures


----------



## DazzlingAnna

trying to get back to the threads topic...

I replied earlier about Anna - but why did I chose dazzling? 

Well I wanted something to start with D.

Right now I am still impressed on how brave I must have been to chose "dazzling" because I always regarded myself as a rather modest person (haha, believe it or not )

Now looking again at the meanings and translations it is not wrong though


----------



## LunaPlenus

Luna is Latin for Moon, Plenus is Latin for full, specifically the feeling of being full lol. So it's kind of a pun on Full Moon in Latin.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Not that I _believe_ it - no hate to blondes! - but blondes are always teased for being ditzy, and I always seem to have these 'blonde moments' where I completely miss something obvious or say something and then realize it was stupid lol. A friend of mine waaaay back in the aol days told me he swears I'm the one who could cause the term 'Ditzy Brunette' to become a thing, and voila.


----------



## agouderia

Mine is the female version of the little used name of the suburb where I was located when I originally registered this account. It roughly translates to "beyond city limits"....


----------



## LunaPlenus

DitzyBrunette said:


> Not that I _believe_ it - no hate to blondes! - but blondes are always teased for being ditzy, and I always seem to have these 'blonde moments' where I completely miss something obvious or say something and then realize it was stupid lol. A friend of mine waaaay back in the aol days told me he swears I'm the one who could cause the term 'Ditzy Brunette' to become a thing, and voila.


I get that, though I admit I was a natural blonde lol


----------



## Lori Ann

I've got about 20 nicknames. I like to hear my real name occasionally.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Chubbypeter said:


> hmm, do I need to explain? , hopefully soon I can rename my nick to fattypeter


Does not require hope, just let it happen.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

I am a bush person over city person. I dress like a bush person. I love been up in the mountains.


----------



## DJ_S

Love Music & it’s my first Initial..

For many years, well since 1994 one of my passions or as I’ve found out recently one of my special interests has been DJing. In 1994 was the first time I played out professionally & I did so many years, although I’ll be the first to say it has been more of a creative outlet, then a profession.

Music in the past has helped me deal with so many different emotions, often saving me, yet with recent events & how my body/mind has dealt with trauma (the death of my Soulmate) I no longer have the same capacity for music, weather it be simply listening or creating.. I found it all too triggering and physically painful. Which has been a shock to the system.

Happily to report that the pain has now stopped and for the last 6months I’ve been venturing back into the land of music. 

TMI?


----------



## James1662

My name is James. The end. I was going to just use James for a screen name, but I assumed someone had probably already taken that, so I added some numbers to it. The numbers are part of my address. Not very imaginative, I know, but it's what I came up with when registering.


----------



## AuntHen

DJ_S said:


> Love Music & it’s my first Initial..
> 
> For many years, well since 1994 one of my passions or as I’ve found out recently one of my special interests has been DJing. In 1994 was the first time I played out professionally & I did so many years, although I’ll be the first to say it has been more of a creative outlet, then a profession.
> 
> Music in the past has helped me deal with so many different emotions, often saving me, yet with recent events & how my body/mind has dealt with trauma (the death of my Soulmate) I no longer have the same capacity for music, weather it be simply listening or creating.. I found it all too triggering and physically painful. Which has been a shock to the system.
> 
> Happily to report that the pain has now stopped and for the last 6months I’ve been venturing back into the land of music.
> 
> TMI?



No. Not TMI. I feel music was to made touch us deeply, express ourselves and various other things (for me personally anyway). Thanks for sharing, so sorry for your loss and glad you have healed enough to listen again


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DJ_S said:


> Love Music & it’s my first Initial..
> 
> For many years, well since 1994 one of my passions or as I’ve found out recently one of my special interests has been DJing. In 1994 was the first time I played out professionally & I did so many years, although I’ll be the first to say it has been more of a creative outlet, then a profession.
> 
> Music in the past has helped me deal with so many different emotions, often saving me, yet with recent events & how my body/mind has dealt with trauma (the death of my Soulmate) I no longer have the same capacity for music, weather it be simply listening or creating.. I found it all too triggering and physically painful. Which has been a shock to the system.
> 
> Happily to report that the pain has now stopped and for the last 6months I’ve been venturing back into the land of music.
> 
> TMI?


Welcome aboard and back to life, @DJ_S!


----------



## DJ_S

Colonial Warrior said:


> Welcome aboard and back to life, @DJ_S!



Thanks @Colonial Warrior, I can’t see the vid as it’s region locked


----------



## DJ_S

AuntHen said:


> No. Not TMI. I feel music was to made touch us deeply, express ourselves and various other things (for me personally anyway). Thanks for sharing, so sorry for your loss and glad you have healed enough to listen again


Thank you @AuntHen Im moving forward one step at a time


----------



## littlefairywren

((((@DJ_S))))


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DJ_S said:


> Thanks @Colonial Warrior, I can’t see the vid as it’s region locked


You are welcome! It's Music, Harmony, and Rhythm by Brooklyn Dreams! But the intention counts. 

Anyway, here are many of us love music like you do. Welcome!


----------



## DJ_S

Colonial Warrior said:


> You are welcome! It's Music, Harmony, and Rhythm by Brooklyn Dreams! But the intention counts.
> 
> Anyway, here are many of us love music like you do. Welcome!


Oh thank you for sharing, I often don’t recognize artist names, yet I know their music. It’s been many years since I’ve heard this song & its lovely.


----------



## DiamondEyes

My screen name is my favourite Shinedown song


----------



## FuriousGeorge

I like the pun.. plus years ago, a Dimensions friend introduced me to the wonders of the great guitarist, Furious George Lynch. It's been following me since.


----------



## luckyfa

luckyfa = lucky fat admirer Who would have guessed this?  A fat admirer, this is what I am in this context. On a different forum, I would choose a different screen name. However, I might keep the adjective „lucky“ because I consider myself lucky - in this context lucky to be with the woman of my dreams: my wife is fat, healthy, active & self-confident.


----------



## Blubberjiggler

Although I love fat and the feel of fat, it’s the movement or jiggle of fat that I enjoy the most. Annddd because I love to often refer to lots of fat as BLUBBER I thought it appropriate to refer to myself as Blubberjiggler1. Or the number one jiggler of blubbery fat flab adipose lard in all the land.


----------



## Jack Secret

It was the pet name of Geddy Lee's keyboard technician from the band Rush. I just thought it sounded cool for an ambiguous screen name.


----------



## Monster

A great deal of my life revolves around horror and monsters! Simple and elegant


----------



## FFAFarmher

FFA as I am a female fat admirer and farmher as I'm a woman who dairy farms/woman in agriculture


----------



## TheShannan

It's a throwback to my old Myspace name


----------



## Colonial Warrior

TheShannan said:


> It's a throwback to my old Myspace name


Very nice days!


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

My chosen name. Nuff said.


----------



## Lyrebird

I have always admired Australian distinctive fauna. Lyrebird is a word I remember from my childhood when I read my parent's books of foreign animals. Lyrebirds are also excellent singers. 

My daydream is to visit some day Australia.


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM super sonic broadening hyperbolic male


----------



## Jon Blaze

First name is Jon too so yeah. lol


----------



## docilej

Thought of mine while thinking about relationships and how l like the woman (BBWs) being in charge. ("j" being my first initial)


----------



## Donna

It’s my first name. Boring, huh? When I first started on these forms, I was using my DJ moniker and the modeling name I used when I posed for the now defunct RedHotPhatGirlz: Donnaalicious. I joke now that I’m well past my expiration date, so I’m no longer D’Licious.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


> It’s my first name. Boring, huh? When I first started on these forms, I was using my DJ moniker and the modeling name I used when I posed for the now defunct RedHotPhatGirlz: Donnaalicious. I joke now that I’m well past my expiration date, so I’m no longer D’Licious.


Excuse, but I think Donna isn't a boring name.

I used to have a friend whose name was Donna. I knew her at the SSBBW Singles site. She made me feel were made for each other from our first conversations.

Unfortunately, she passed away in 2013. I still cry and miss her a lot. This Friday would be her 57 birthday.


----------



## Donna

Colonial Warrior said:


> Excuse, but I think Donna isn't a boring name.
> 
> I used to have a friend whose name was Donna. I knew her at the SSBBW Singles site. She made me feel were made for each other from our first conversations.
> 
> Unfortunately, she passed away in 2013. I still cry and miss her a lot. This Friday would be her 57 birthday.


I’m sorry about your friend. If I had known, I would have avoided my self-depreciating joke.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


> I’m sorry about your friend. If I had known, I would have avoided my self-depreciating joke.


Don't worry! The only thing I have tried to say is that your name is beautiful. I love that name. You are free to make any joke on you. It's only an opinion.

Here's a song from Cliff Richard! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Donna

I’m actually named after that song. My parents couldn’t agree on what to name me (they were expecting another boy since they had two already) and they weren’t prepared. My sixteen year old brother loved Ritchie Valens’ music, so he suggested Donna and well, here I am.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


> I’m actually named after that song. My parents couldn’t agree on what to name me (they were expecting another boy since they had two already) and they weren’t prepared. My sixteen year old brother loved Ritchie Valens’ music, so he suggested Donna and well, here I am.


Nice story!


----------



## Sonic Purity

Donna said:


> When I first started on these forms, I was using my DJ moniker and the modeling name I used when I posed for the now defunct RedHotPhatGirlz: Donnaalicious.



DJ… club? Radio? Both? Other?

I’m still using my DJ name, and i haven’t spun since 1995. I was radio: KALX (UC) Berkeley, 1980-1995.



> I joke now that I’m well past my expiration date, so I’m no longer D’Licious.



I’m from the Freshness Evaluation Committee (or maybe just fresh), ready to sample your presumed ongoing deliciousness. Preliminary visual evidence from today’s avatar pic strongly suggests that you remain Donnaalicious.


----------



## Donna

Sonic Purity said:


> DJ… club? Radio? Both? Other?
> 
> I’m still using my DJ name, and i haven’t spun since 1995. I was radio: KALX (UC) Berkeley, 1980-1995.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m from the Freshness Evaluation Committee (or maybe just fresh), ready to sample your presumed ongoing deliciousness. Preliminary visual evidence from today’s avatar pic strongly suggests that you remain Donnaalicious.



Terrestrial and internet radio, 2000 - 2006…Weekend Graveyard at WYNF in Tampa/St. Pete and Internet at HoTMetaLradio.com. I was Donnaalicious the hair metal princess. I think I have a picture on my iPad from my radio daze that I can share.

And as for the Freshness Evaluation Committee, thank you.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Donna said:


> Terrestrial and internet radio, 2000 - 2006…Weekend Graveyard at WYNF in Tampa/St. Pete and Internet at HoTMetaLradio.com. I was Donnaalicious the hair metal princess. I think I have a picture on my iPad from my radio daze that I can share.
> 
> And as for the Freshness Evaluation Committee, thank you. View attachment 148980
> View attachment 148981


That's a couple things we have in common!


----------



## Orchid

First orchid plant in my house when found new to me fat forum DM and wanted a different username to the one of my hobby forums so it is Orchid.


----------



## Rojodi

Donna said:


> I’m actually named after that song. My parents couldn’t agree on what to name me (they were expecting another boy since they had two already) and they weren’t prepared. My sixteen year old brother loved Ritchie Valens’ music, so he suggested Donna and well, here I am.



My sister, when Mom was pregnant with our brother, wanted a Baby Boo doll. She called him Bobby Boo for years! LOL


----------



## loopytheone

You know, it occured to me the other day that I've explained the 'Loopy' part of my username a few times, but I've never explained the other half of it. 

I've had a few people read my username differently over the years, but it is "Loopy the one". Back in the early 2000s, a good friend of mine listed links to his friends profiles on his Neopets page. Most were in one paragraph, but at the bottom there was a separate bit that read:



> And to separate her from the rest, the one and only Loopy.



Well, when I was trying to make a deviantART account, the name 'loopy' is obviously taken, like always. I was frustrated with this and knew I needed to have something to make it more unique, otherwise I was going to end up with a number salad at the end of my username like on Neopets. 

"The one and only Loopy" is a bit too arrogant even for me, and besides, I clearly _wasn't _the only Loopy, and that was the problem. So then, I was just 'the one Loopy". I wanted Loopy to be the first word as well. Hence "Loopy the one" Just the right level of conceited for me, hah. I always wrote it out as loopytheone though, all as one word, all in lowercase. 

Also, telling this story, I've realised that it's been *19 years *since I first started using this username! Damn I feel old!


----------



## agouderia

Donna said:


> I’m actually named after that song. My parents couldn’t agree on what to name me (they were expecting another boy since they had two already) and they weren’t prepared. My sixteen year old brother loved Ritchie Valens’ music, so he suggested Donna and well, here I am.



My passport first and last name actually exist as major by now international pop songs. 
It's a lifelong nuisance that every now and then people tend to break out in song on hearing the name .....


----------



## Pluviophile

My asian name is mispronounced even by most of the Asians. So I prefered to keep my screen name reflecting my emotions towards rain. I really enjoy the monsoon season - to get wet, the cloudy environment, cold weather, petrichor and cozy.


----------



## man2fatten

Easy: I am a man seeking a female feeder who wants a man to fatten up.


----------



## Dromond

A "dromond" is a large medieval fast-sailing galley.

I knew of it because I'm a history geek, and I liked the name. Also, I figured nobody else would use it.


----------



## Angelette

My name in real life has the word angel. I wanted to create a unique username that isn't just the word itself. Discovered this cool French name that translates to "little angel."


----------



## kyle

Kyle is from the T.V Show "Last man Standing". He makes me laugh, like Woody from Cheers. Just a funny easy-going character.


----------



## RVGleason

I’m a big fan of the great Jackie Gleason, and I did a play once where I portrayed a variation of his character Reginald Van Gleason III, and I abbreviated the name as my Dimensions screen name.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

Minnesota FA man seeking ssbbw pear with a nice fat bottom, big butt, wide hips, thick thighs.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Not an uncommon story, I'm sure but--- I can't access my old account so I started over. 

My current user name comes from an amazing song that always gives me the feels, every---darn--time...


----------

